# The Beautiful Netherlands: Borculo



## MaikelNL (Oct 26, 2011)

The Beautiful Netherlands: Borculo

Borculo:
Population 10.420

Borculo is a little city in the east of the Netherlands. They call 

themself the Venice of the Achterhoek (region in the east of the 

Netherlands). There is a lot of water and green. In this thread i'll post photos of the Beautiful city of Borculo.


----------



## MaikelNL (Oct 26, 2011)




----------



## MaikelNL (Oct 26, 2011)




----------



## MaikelNL (Oct 26, 2011)




----------



## MaikelNL (Oct 26, 2011)




----------



## MaikelNL (Oct 26, 2011)

a quiet park. still under construction


----------



## MaikelNL (Oct 26, 2011)

II


----------



## MaikelNL (Oct 26, 2011)

Bus station in the rain


----------



## MaikelNL (Oct 26, 2011)

The park under construction








[


----------



## MaikelNL (Oct 26, 2011)




----------



## R. Matos (Jan 30, 2011)

Seems so bucolic. Love it.


----------



## MaikelNL (Oct 26, 2011)

A few photo's of the Fair in Borculo. (Construction)


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice, beautiful photos from this town


----------



## MaikelNL (Oct 26, 2011)

Pictures of the fair


----------



## Godius (Aug 31, 2011)

At first glance Borculo appeared like it was a ghost town, it all changed when I saw the pictures of post #14. Borculo has its charm, btw.


----------



## MaikelNL (Oct 26, 2011)

Water Side


----------



## MaikelNL (Oct 26, 2011)




----------



## MaikelNL (Oct 26, 2011)




----------



## Skyrobot (Apr 18, 2010)

Nice little city. I'm looking for it on Google Map.


----------



## MaikelNL (Oct 26, 2011)

I dont not own this picture but to give you an impression of the Centre. 
(It's so empty, because the square was closed)


----------



## MaikelNL (Oct 26, 2011)

timo9 said:


> Cool ones!!


Thanks man!


----------



## madridhere (Oct 10, 2005)

It seems the perfect place to relax, cycle and have a beer in a bar. :cheers:


----------



## TohrAlkimista (Dec 18, 2006)

Borculo? What a fun name...:lol:


----------



## MaikelNL (Oct 26, 2011)

TohrAlkimista said:


> Borculo? What a fun name...:lol:


Haha, why you think that?


----------



## MaikelNL (Oct 26, 2011)

Midnight and snow.


----------



## MaikelNL (Oct 26, 2011)

Few new pictures.


----------



## MaikelNL (Oct 26, 2011)

A goose in the beautiful center of Borculo.


gans_borculocentrum_01092013 by Maikel Klein Severt, on Flickr


----------



## MaikelNL (Oct 26, 2011)

overborculo_brandweer_2 by Maikel Klein Severt, on Flickr


overborculo_brandweer_1 by Maikel Klein Severt, on Flickr


overborculo_straatversiering_7 by Maikel Klein Severt, on Flickr


overborculo_straatversiering_6 by Maikel Klein Severt, on Flickr

overborculo_straatversiering_5 by Maikel Klein Severt, on Flickr


----------



## MaikelNL (Oct 26, 2011)

Little update: Party time in Borculo.


overborculo_kermis_1092013_3 by Maikel Klein Severt, on Flickr


overborculo_kermis_1092013_2 by Maikel Klein Severt, on Flickr


overborculo_kermis_1092013_1 by Maikel Klein Severt, on Flickr


overborculo_sloop_dekoppel_1 by Maikel Klein Severt, on Flickr


overborculo_sloop_dekoppel_2 by Maikel Klein Severt, on Flickr


overborculo_sloop_dekoppel_3 by Maikel Klein Severt, on Flickr


overborculo_straatversiering_1 by Maikel Klein Severt, on Flickr


overborculo_straatversiering_2 by Maikel Klein Severt, on Flickr


overborculo_voorbereiding_hema by Maikel Klein Severt, on Flickr


overborculo_hema_2 by Maikel Klein Severt, on Flickr


overborculo_hema_3 by Maikel Klein Severt, on Flickr


overborculo_straatversiering_4 by Maikel Klein Severt, on Flickr


----------



## MaikelNL (Oct 26, 2011)

A few pictures.


----------



## MaikelNL (Oct 26, 2011)




----------



## MaikelNL (Oct 26, 2011)

Yesterday, the Dutch King and Queen visited Borculo.


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

cool photos.


----------



## MaikelNL (Oct 26, 2011)

New photos:


1. Rondje Borculo op 27 februari 2015 (2) by MaikelKleinSevert, on Flickr


2. Rondje Borculo op 27 februari 2015 (3) by MaikelKleinSevert, on Flickr


3. Rondje Borculo op 27 februari 2015 (9) by MaikelKleinSevert, on Flickr


4. Rondje Borculo op 27 februari 2015 (8) by MaikelKleinSevert, on Flickr


5. Rondje Borculo op 27 februari 2015 (7) by MaikelKleinSevert, on Flickr


6. Rondje Borculo op 27 februari 2015 (5) by MaikelKleinSevert, on Flickr


7. Rondje Borculo op 27 februari 2015 (10) by MaikelKleinSevert, on Flickr


8. Rondje Borculo op 27 februari 2015 (11) by MaikelKleinSevert, on Flickr


10. Rondje Borculo op 27 februari 2015 (12) by MaikelKleinSevert, on Flickr


11. Rondje Borculo op 27 februari 2015 (4) by MaikelKleinSevert, on Flickr


12. Rondje Borculo op 27 februari 2015 (1) by MaikelKleinSevert, on Flickr


----------



## MaikelNL (Oct 26, 2011)

13. Rondje Borculo op 27 februari 2015 (13) by MaikelKleinSevert, on Flickr


14. Rondje Borculo op 27 februari 2015 (14) by MaikelKleinSevert, on Flickr


15. Rondje Borculo op 27 februari 2015 (15) by MaikelKleinSevert, on Flickr


16. Rondje Borculo op 27 februari 2015 (16) by MaikelKleinSevert, on Flickr


17. Rondje Borculo op 27 februari 2015 (17) by MaikelKleinSevert, on Flickr


18. Rondje Borculo op 27 februari 2015 (18) by MaikelKleinSevert, on Flickr


19. Rondje Borculo op 27 februari 2015 (19) by MaikelKleinSevert, on Flickr


20. Rondje Borculo op 27 februari 2015 (20) by MaikelKleinSevert, on Flickr


21. Rondje Borculo op 27 februari 2015 (21) by MaikelKleinSevert, on Flickr


22. Rondje Borculo op 27 februari 2015 (22) by MaikelKleinSevert, on Flickr


----------



## Premislida (Jan 16, 2012)

Nice pics of netharlands!


----------

